# The fat jobinterview  Im a fat-aholic



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ive to share a little secret with you.*

Im working with recruitment, and do a lot of jobinterview every day, and the other day I just met this awesome fat guy.
Normally I can be professional and focus my attention about the jobmatch, but I did everything wrong in this meeting I couldnt concentrate, cause my head was spinning around with 200 km/h..
One of the brain-cell was thinking about how much this guy turned me on, and my other brain cell was trying to get me come down.

He just had this sexy twinkly in his eyes, and I could feel it through the whole body, so I had to look down in the table, giggles (and I just felt so guilty every time my eyes by an accident got a look on his belly).
OMG, what is happening to me?
I think I might have some fat-abstinence Im 30 years old, and Im a still a FatBoyBelly-Virgin, lol

The next mistake..
I send him my MSN-address, and told him he could put me on his MSN if he wanted to (SO totally unprofessional). *shame on you Scandi*

Later the same evening, he suddenly logged in. Aaww my heart was just pumping faster, and it was so difficult to type him anything (I had to weigh every word before I answered him back  important to be professional I was thinking lol yah maybe a little TOO late).

Ive had 2 glasses of redwine, so I was a little braver. I was talking with him about anything and everything, and suddenly I just told him. Well, I actually think youre the most handsome guy Ive ever seen in my office. 
He was very flattered, and told me he almost were melting away everytime he looked in my eyes <3

The chat developed and turned more and more into naughty talk.. and now Im might going to meet this flabby handsome guy! (and, another mistake.. he do have a girlfriend......... I'm not proud of this and don't know what to do).

Damn damn damn, I could put myself away for month, just feel so a shame. What is he thinking? Well, did I get the job because she wanted my body. Or what if he is saying anything about this to others. NO GOOD.. Wish I could turn the time back (but on the other hand I wouldnt have miss this conversation).


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 27, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Ive to share a little secret with you.*
> 
> 
> The chat developed and turned more and more into naughty talk.. and now Im might going to meet this flabby handsome guy! (and, another mistake.. he do have a girlfriend......... I'm not proud of this and don't know what to do).




Jejejeje.... after i say this ur going to think i'm a bad person... I'm going to thin i'm a bad person, and probably everyone who read this its going to think the same jijiji , but let me put it this way... He may has a girlfriend... but you're not going to meet his girlfriend... ur gonna meet HIM  (i know that sound really bad jiji :blush

and about being unproffesional... don't worry those are things that happen everytime   xD

Love, Nastya


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey, as long as you're only hiring him, not supervising him after he's hired, what's wrong with redressing the balance in FAVOUR of fat guys for once? We get discriminated against often enough the rest of the time!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 28, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Jejejeje.... after i say this ur going to think i'm a bad person... I'm going to thin i'm a bad person, and probably everyone who read this its going to think the same jijiji , but let me put it this way... He may has a girlfriend... but you're not going to meet his girlfriend... ur gonna meet HIM  (i know that sound really bad jiji :blush
> 
> and about being unproffesional... don't worry those are things that happen everytime   xD
> 
> Love, Nastya



Hi hun, thanks for your sweet answer : ) and I don't think you're a bad person, not at all!
And you're right... after all I'm just going to meet him (very innocent) giggles. If we're talking something more serious, he would need to end his relationship.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 28, 2007)

fat hiker said:


> Hey, as long as you're only hiring him, not supervising him after he's hired, what's wrong with redressing the balance in FAVOUR of fat guys for once? We get discriminated against often enough the rest of the time!



That's true.. He is not going to work here, I'm only hiring him to another company.
And..... I really hate that all the handsome, sexy fat guys are being discriminated!!! I wish I could work fulltime with traveling around and tell all the fat guys how HOT they are, giggles *such a dream job*


----------



## GPL (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey hunnypunch!

What a great story is this 
I totally understand your struggles when taking the interview. Sheesh, we are so much alike But I'm happy for you; although not that he already has a girlfriend. Maybe I should become a BHM myself and travel to your town!:bow:


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 28, 2007)

GPL said:


> Hey hunnypunch!
> 
> What a great story is this
> I totally understand your struggles when taking the interview. Sheesh, we are so much alike But I'm happy for you; although not that he already has a girlfriend. Maybe I should become a BHM myself and travel to your town!:bow:



Aaww, I just love your cute mind :bounce: and GPL, becomming a BHM would suit your chubby body very well  pokes (you don't say that twice, giggles)

And they say we've to do ones good deed for the day, and you becomming a BHM would be a great help for all us poor FFA's, lol


----------



## Melian (Jun 28, 2007)

Don't worry about this, Scandi. You haven't actually done anything with this guy yet (I think...). If you want, you can still redeem yourself when you meet him by simply telling him that you don't want to be the "other woman."

Let him sort out his business first, then if he reappears as a single man, he is all yours.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 29, 2007)

Melian said:


> Don't worry about this, Scandi. You haven't actually done anything with this guy yet (I think...). If you want, you can still redeem yourself when you meet him by simply telling him that you don't want to be the "other woman."
> 
> Let him sort out his business first, then if he reappears as a single man, he is all yours.



I know, you're right. No need to be a shamed of anything yet. But I do a lot of flirting with him on MSN :happy:


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 29, 2007)

The last 2 days I've been more open about how attractive I think he is. But I'm also afraid to sound TOO crazy about his belly (like we FA's easily can sound like) lol

He typed me something about, that a lovely girl like me, needed to be happy etc etc.. and I answered him back: "Well, it would make me very happy with a belly-picture of you". 
He answered, a belly-picture? I've never took a picture of my belly, don't want to spoil your day...
I answered him back (like this was the most normal in the World). "You tell me that you never have took any pictures of that sexy belly before??? I don't believe you" 
*giggles* 
And gave him some small hints about "not dieting" - He was going out to buy some food for his animal, and I just told him, well more important with some nice food for you... hehe
And everytime he write me something, I just send him back a "belly-rub" instead of a hug example.

So... today he typed me.... you're pretty crazy about my belly, huh?
I answered him back, yes, I think you're totally awesome... do you think I too much?
He typed me back, no blushes, I actually like this a lot.

:wubu:


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 29, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> The last 2 days I've been more open about how attractive I think he is. But I'm also afraid to sound TOO crazy about his belly (like we FA's easily can sound like) lol
> 
> He typed me something about, that a lovely girl like me, needed to be happy etc etc.. and I answered him back: "Well, it would make me very happy with a belly-picture of you".
> He answered, a belly-picture? I've never took a picture of my belly, don't want to spoil your day...
> ...



Hi sweetie lol!! jejeje, ur right  we sound pretty crazy sometimes xD!! but we can't help it!! lol... Once I was totally crazy about this guy xD, and I did the same xD, I think I was even more obvious ... jejeje, I think they have a secret book  cuz he answer almost the same thing xD!!!... So are going serious with him? Did he broke up with the gf?

Love, Natasha


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 29, 2007)

Nastya_Loves said:


> Hi sweetie lol!! jejeje, ur right  we sound pretty crazy sometimes xD!! but we can't help it!! lol... Once I was totally crazy about this guy xD, and I did the same xD, I think I was even more obvious ... jejeje, I think they have a secret book  cuz he answer almost the same thing xD!!!... So are going serious with him? Did he broke up with the gf?
> 
> Love, Natasha



LOL I love your cute mind 

Well time will show what I'm doing. I was trying him out a little yesterday, cause I just got a very good job-offer in another country, and he was going "Ohhh noooo, so you're leaving"? (well I haven't said yes to this job yet, but it's a oppertunity).
I told him well, nothing here are holding be back, so far.

But we're talking between the lines today... He told me to drop a net to catch my big guy (he meant himself), and I asked him back, that I don't know how to do that, and he told me: Oohh Yes, I'm pretty sure you know just how to do..... very well actually.

Hehe, and my friend in here, Ruby Ripples just suggested me to send him a mail with the title "throwing my net" and ask him out on a date for tomorrow or sunday... giggles... lets see if I'm doing it (still don't like to go out with a guy who live together with another woman).


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 29, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> LOL I love your cute mind
> 
> Well time will show what I'm doing. I was trying him out a little yesterday, cause I just got a very good job-offer in another country, and he was going "Ohhh noooo, so you're leaving"? (well I haven't said yes to this job yet, but it's a oppertunity).
> I told him well, nothing here are holding be back, so far.
> ...



jejeje, congratulations for the job-offer  lol!!!! Jajajaja Im also sure u know how to  ... hehehe, and I agree with Ruby!!! xD!!! (and u can hear the crowd: send it! send it! send it!  lol) (don't pay attention to me and my childish mind )...

He lives with her? ... that's a problem :s

U thnk I've a cute mind? n.n ur so cute!


----------



## samster (Jun 29, 2007)

great thread! I also work in recruitment and I can say when a sexy chubbette walks in for an interview I lose all perspective too! The joke is that if we get a hot chubby girl in somebody else has to sit in on the interview so we get an objective view Then we offer her the job:smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 29, 2007)

Most importantly, he shouldn't have a girlfriend. I'm glad you've gotten more open about your desires for BHMs as most of this board probably struggles with it. However, if he's going to cheat/flirt with you while having a girlfriend - he's bad news. Plus, you have to consider his girlfriends feelings and put yourself in his shoes. 

However, I wish I lived in your town. You have a lot of sexy BHM sightings.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 29, 2007)

rabbitislove said:


> Most importantly, he shouldn't have a girlfriend. I'm glad you've gotten more open about your desires for BHMs as most of this board probably struggles with it. However, if he's going to cheat/flirt with you while having a girlfriend - he's bad news. Plus, you have to consider his girlfriends feelings and put yourself in his shoes.
> 
> However, I wish I lived in your town. You have a lot of sexy BHM sightings.



Rabbitslove, sighs, yes I know.. I don't like it either. Even if we haven't done anything yet (except from flirt via MSN).. but it do tell many things about him (and not to the good side if he wants to walk the line out with me).

About his girlfriends feelings I agree, but he might need to end this relationship anyway (my opinion), cause if he can get this interest about other girls, he don't feel enough for her.

- but lets see, it maybe turns out that we don't connect then (if) we meet next time (last time I saw him, I was too blind about how sexy he was, lol).

Hmm yes, have you ever considered to go to Denmark? :huh:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2007)

honestly? the girlfriend is his problem, not yours (though i hope you realize, the affair might be really fun, but he's the kind of guy who does that to girlfriends). that said, i'd hope after two dates with at very most you put your foot down and tell him no more unless he leaves your competition. just advice, no judgment! i personally think this story is very erotic and just wish there wasn't someone on the other end waiting to be hurt.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jun 30, 2007)

Scandi, you always have the most interesting posts and this one is no different.

I think you are a fantastic person and would hate to see you get hurt. However, I would just like to remind you that if --and I repeat the word IF-- this is the type of man who has no problem cheating on his current girlfriend, then trust me when I say he's the type of man that would not have a problem cheating on you if you were his girlfriend.

If you don't mind me asking, when do you plan on seeing him again?


----------



## Catalina (Jun 30, 2007)

Dear Blinded By The Belly (Aka: Scandi), 

First of all, I totally appreciate your excitedness over this hot, and more importantly, live-and-in-person BHM! It's obvious you are very attracted to him, and, girl, we've seen your pics, so it's _obvious_ how he would be attracted to you. 

And that you're a "fat boy belly virgin" makes it all the more enticing, appealing and urgent; this is your first opportunity to experience that which you've imagined and dreamed about for a long time! 

Additionally, as with the man I met the other night, it's entirely possible that _he's_ a belly virgin, too. I mean, it's likely that he's never had anyone be attracted to him like you are - attracted to those parts of him to which few or none have been attracted before - and his head's (both of 'em) probably spinning with this concept!

Physical attraction is potent; it's a strong and heady force. And it all sounds absolutely wonderful. Except for one thing.


HE'S. GOT. A. GIRLFRIEND.


Having said all of the above, and knowing how attracted you are to each other, the fact that he's got a girlfriend, to me, is a deal-breaker. It's a set-up for disaster, and someone's bound to get hurt (and of course we don't want it to be YOU). You deserve to be THE woman, not the OTHER woman (just as his girlfriend does). 

A handsome man does not a good man make (same goes for good lookin' women), and that he's willing to engage in extracurricular relational activities with his current girlfriend concerns me. :-( You're already starting things off in a lose/lose/lose situation, and who wants to start off like that!?! 

Just as Dan, MLNW and Rabbitslove said, if he's willing to do it to her, more than likely he'd be willing to do it to YOU. It's a question of character (or lack-there-of), and in my experience it doesn't stop there; it generally permeates into other aspects of one's life. 

Like I said above, I'm sure his head's spinning right now - you've probably turned his world upside down! - and I'm sure he's got a lot on his mind. I'm curious as to how he will choose to deal with it, as well as what you will choose to do. 

_Whatever_ you do, I wish you the best, and I'm glad you've chosen to share you experience(s) with us. 

There are a lot of cool people here, both male and female, each with their respective views and insights. You can take what you like and leave the rest, and do it how YOU want to do it. It's a beautiful thing. 

Please keep us posted, Scandi! 

Catherine


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 30, 2007)

*Make_Lunch_Not_War *(love that nickname) giggles
Thank you very much for your sweet words, and I’m glad that you like my posts :kiss2:

I don’t know when or if to see him again (so far I’ve only seen him at the jobinterview).
Honestly I’m a little afraid to see him again. 
You see, I haven’t been with a guy for about 2 years. Not because the opportunities haven’t been there… but I just use all my time on career, and I do have a hard time falling in love with somebody, and I’m maybe a little too particular (so it has just been easier for me not to dating).
_Besides, I can satisfied myself, especially here on Dim with all your sexy guys, giggles (uch that sounded pathetic) lol_
My problem is that I do feel this guy might (and only might) could touch my “falling-in-love-shield” &#8211; and that would just make me so vulnerable if his bad guy.
But, I don’t know yet, just a feeling.


*Catalina*
LOL, so you say I’ve a belly fetish? Where do you get that idea from silly girl? *make a curl in my hair with a finger* lol :blush: 

*dan ex machina* & *Catalina*, thank you both very much for your posts  I think I’ll answer you both in the same (most of all because of my lazy fingers) giggles.

I appreciate your thoughts. I know this is a bad situation… not a good way to build up the house of cards, with such a bad basis.
But… as so far he hasn’t done anything wrong, yet (yes, the flirt in MSN). Not all people live the whole life together with the same person.
We can’t always control our feelings (which both can be good and bad).

If I’m going to meet him again, he might turn out to be the good guy, who doesn’t do anything before he has ended his relationship. But honestly, I sadly don’t think so (he seems very “active” on MSN).

If I try to jump into his head I think his really flattered about this. He is (unfortunately) not use to this desire from a girl, and as I can understand, his girlfriend doesn’t like that he has become fat. I don’t think anybody ever have asked him for a bellypicture before. And this entire situation is a little “forbidden”… but, as he told me he also felt this “melting away” every time we looked into each other eyes under the interview (like become a little out of breathe).

I think I’ll let time show… some clever person sometime said: Every good thing comes to them, who can wait (damn) stamps my feet, I don’t like to wait, well not that I’m an impatient person… of course, lol


----------



## BHMluver (Jun 30, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> The last 2 days I've been more open about how attractive I think he is. But I'm also afraid to sound TOO crazy about his belly (like we FA's easily can sound like) lol
> 
> Tee-hee, it's so hard not to, isn't it? Believe me, for YEARS I tried to change my preference - "Belly bad, washboard good." (Society was always more than happy to help me in that regard as well.) Yet, whenever I would see a bigger guy my Id was like a kid in an toy store screaming, "That, gimme that, I want THAT!!!!...my Ego and Super-ego really had to kick in doubletime.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 30, 2007)

BHMluver said:


> Tee-hee, it's so hard not to, isn't it? Believe me, for YEARS I tried to change my preference - "Belly bad, washboard good." (Society was always more than happy to help me in that regard as well.) Yet, whenever I would see a bigger guy my Id was like a kid in an toy store screaming, "That, gimme that, I want THAT!!!!...my Ego and Super-ego really had to kick in doubletime.)
> 
> My hubby says he is grateful that I am this way- despite not understanding the attraction. At first he was just dumbstruck and then, even got worried that maybe it was just his physical body that attracted me to him...something he had never, ever dealt with before.
> 
> ...



Hi hun.

Thanks for your sweet thoughts and posts. Im still sitting here with a big smile on my face about the way you described the kids in a store gimme gimme gimmi that fat guy giggles  

Love the way you met your hubby, aaww SO so cute! Lucky girl. :wubu: 
This is such a important subject.. not to be too focused on the belly/body part, so they think its the only reason we wants them. As for you Im sure his body only is a plus in the hat.

Ive seen many fat guys, and yes Im a FA, but I dont want to be with a guy just because his fat. I need to fall in love with his mind, the look in his eyes (you know the full packet  like the way you have it with your hubby).
Ive had 2 long relationships (both with slim guys), and I loved them both. But. (shamed to say it), I didnt turned on by them. Something big was missing.

LOL I just thought of something. I might not be to one-night-stand
- but a one-night-belly-rub I can always be a girl for. :blush: 

Ive thought about taking him out on a drink (one as you say, hehe), maybe a big one
Just to see if we do have this special chemistry, or if Ive been too blind by his sexy belly (as Catalina said), giggles

Have a nice weekend´


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 30, 2007)

samster said:


> great thread! I also work in recruitment and I can say when a sexy chubbette walks in for an interview I lose all perspective too! The joke is that if we get a hot chubby girl in somebody else has to sit in on the interview so we get an objective view Then we offer her the job:smitten:



*Samster*
LOL  cheers!!
Well we could see this as a fringe benefits at job, giggles, or the ultimate test to see if we can manage to be professional in those difficult situations :blush: :blink:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 1, 2007)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Make_Lunch_Not_War *(love that nickname) giggles
> Thank you very much for your sweet words, and Im glad that you like my posts :kiss2:
> 
> I dont know when or if to see him again (so far Ive only seen him at the jobinterview).
> ...



if his girlfriend honestly is less attracted to him now that he's bigger, and he's told you that, i think you have the right to demand that he leave his gf at a certain point after all these flirtings if he gets tired of waiting. i'm kind of surprised it's taking him so long to leave her on his own though.


----------

